# What's the best smallest tv



## tagzard (Dec 29, 2010)

Okey here are my standards it has to be small. You have to plug it into a wall. You can plug in a DVD player/videogame systems I think it's the yellow white and red holes. And it has to be cheap. I don't want a expensive one. Can somebody help me find one on eBay. Price range FREE TO 200 dollars


----------



## Rasas (Dec 29, 2010)

Why not try craigslist?

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/2134708138.html

Just search for a local tv in your area and pick it up for free. Though the hassle is getting there and if it is real or not.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Dec 29, 2010)

call this number and ask for the after school special, they'll hook you up
(310)867-5309


----------



## Raiser (Jan 1, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> call this number and ask for the after school special, they'll hook you up
> (310)867-5309


Yeah... no. Please don't list random numbers- borderline advertising?

On-topic: Craigslist is a good place. What size are you looking for?
FYI: in case you need/want to know, the red/yellow/white holes could be labeled as "RCA Inputs" or "Composite A/V Inputs".


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 1, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> DeathStrudel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont know that number?


----------



## Raiser (Jan 1, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I supposed to? o.0


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 1, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiser (Jan 1, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I know it (now), but never really memorized it. -.-


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 1, 2011)

For what you're asking for, just go to Best Buy or something.


They have really nice little HD TV's for about 200-300 bucks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2011)

The connectors you're talking about are commonly referred to as RCA connectors.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 1, 2011)

or composite if you wanna divide it into a sub group

coaxial
composite
s-video
component 
hdmi

listed from worst to best quality

you will want a TV with at least 3 composite inputs at least


----------



## Devin (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought a nice sweet little 20" HD Monitor, with the built in standard composite input. (Yellow-White-Red) for about $135. It was a pretty good deal, I found on eBAY. Here's a link to it. Try looking for something similar.

Viore HD Monitor

Specs:



Spoiler



Display
Display Type: 22” Diagonal LCD Display Panel
Screen Aspect Ratio: 16:9
Resolution: 1366 (H) x 768 (V)
Contrast Ratio: 800:1
Brightness: 400 cd/m2
Viewing Angle
Vertical: 160?
Horizontal: 170?

Terminals
Antenna Input: F Connector x1
HDMI Input: HDMI Connector x1
Composite Video Input: RCA x 1
S-Video Input: Mini Din 4 Pin x1
Component Video Input: RCA x 1
VGA Input: D-Sub 15P x1
Digital Audio Output: Coaxial x1

Features
TV Tuner: NTSC/ATSC TV Tuner
Picture Mode: Standard / Personal / Dynamic / Soft
Audio Power Output: 3W x2
Sound Mode: Standard / Personal / Movie / Music
Multi-Language OSD: Yes
Off Timer: Yes
Remote Control: Yes

General
Power Source: AC120V, 60Hz
Power Consumption: 65W
Unit Size (W x H x D): 21.1” x 15.1” x 3.2”
Unit Weight: 11.8 lbs
Carton Size (W x H x D): 24.4” x 19.7” x 7.4”
Gross Weight: 14.9 lbs
UPC Code: 792885221037
Container QTY: 1,210 pcs (40HQ)


----------

